# nice clock for gnome



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7.2 

```
FreeBSD mfaridi.com 7.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 17 11:42:55 IRDT 2009     Mostafa@mfaridi.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GMFARIDISRV8  amd64
```
and use last Gnome , I do not know why clock dose not work after I reset system , so I do not have clock
I want install another clock from ports, which clock is nice 
I need something like clock in Vista  or like default clock of Gnome .
Can I renistall again clock of Gnome ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> and use last Gnome , I do not know why clock dose not work after I reset system , so I do not have clock


What do you mean?

Right click on the bar and add a new one. See if it sticks around.


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What do you mean?
> 
> Right click on the bar and add a new one. See if it sticks around.



I do that but I see this error

```
The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet".
```
and I see message about delete item


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2009)

You can try to reinstall x11/gnome-applets. The clock is part of that.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 24, 2009)

Check UPDATING from ports, you should rebuild everything that has dependency on security/gnutls


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can try to reinstall x11/gnome-applets. The clock is part of that.



I do that but I still that error again


----------

